# Albino Mbuna that normally are sold in stores



## LabLoVer1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone know what they're called?? And on average how long does it take for the yellow labs to reach adulthood??


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Albino Ps. socolofi and albino zebra (M. greshakei) are the most common albino mbuna sold in LFS, especially the chain stores.

I've had Yellow labs spawn at anywhere from 8 months to a year old.

Kim


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I have also seen an increase in number of albino M. auratus.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

The most common albinos I see in my area are greshakei and M. estherae.


----------

